# IGF-1LR3 and HGH during cycle



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm planing on running IGF1-LR3 and HGH with my next cycle, and I wanted to know a few opinions as I know people here are really knowledgeable. I'm planning on using 12 weeks of test e with tren e, and during the first 6 weeks use 20mcgs post workout of IGFlr3 for the first 6 weeks of the cycle, then I was planning on using 4ius 4 x week of gh in the morning for the next 8 weeks, and then as soon as I start pct I would use again some IGF-lr3 20mcg post workout. My questions is if should I run it this way, or am I better of with more hgh and dropping the igf-1 altogether? Or better yet, how would you run it? Or how would you use it? Cheers!


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

I normally keep peptides for the cruse or pct period just helps with the mental crash from AAS

Unless you are running the GH at high dose i would drop it and wait till you can run it for longer than 8 weeks.

20mcg is not going to do much for you at least 100iu is a good starting dose from my use and experience with it ..


----------



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Well what I said is that I have the money to run 1000mcgs of igf1, 8 weeks of gh and another 1000mcgs on pct, and my question basically is that if I should ditch the igf1 altogether and just spend more money on gh? That way I guess I could use it for 5 months striaght or something like that. How would you run that with a cycle? Would running the igf1 would be a waste at all?


----------

